# What Do You Miss Most As A Senior?



## Lon (Mar 4, 2018)

Growing older requires each of us to make certain adjustments in how we live and function on a day to day basis, and even when we successfully make those adjustments it's hard not to miss some of those things that were once a part of our life.
For me, the one thing I miss more than anything else is AFFECTION. Not the affection we get from our children or grand children or a soft cuddly puppy, but the touch on the hand or face from another human being that we care for.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 4, 2018)

My  youth.  The fun years.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 4, 2018)

*​I think my mobility. Not missing it as much as frustration over my increasing lack of it.  I cannot even get up and down off the floor without help lately.  It sucks.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 4, 2018)

My looks.      Seems like aging takes everything from us.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 4, 2018)

That there's more years behind me than there is before me.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 4, 2018)

Olivia said:


> That there's more years behind me than there is before me.



But I don't want to know the actual numbers!


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 4, 2018)

Youthful eyelids (it's a girl thing in regards to make-up)
Sex drive ("the change" TOTALLY SUCKS!)
Adopting kittens.  Mr. Wonderful said when we adopted Arlo last year "You know, we're getting to the age where the cats will out live us."  SHUT UP MR. WONDERFUL!!!!
Being able to jump and click my heels while walking down the street.  Use to do it all the time.

And, that's it for now.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 4, 2018)

i miss taking long trips by myself and staying out shopping long periods of time--i miss taking care of my big yard i had -i miss living in my own house and doing what i want to do--i still drive (84) but its only about 10 miles


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 4, 2018)

I miss the stamina I had years ago. I few years back I could work in the yard all day long and go back for a few hours in the evening. Now I need to take more breaks and after dinner I head for my recliner. I miss having a pet but realize they might out live me and I wish I could sleep through the night without acid reflux.


----------



## jujube (Mar 4, 2018)

I guess it would be doing things without "hurting".  I still do just about everything I used to, but it takes longer, it hurts more, and people laugh at me........


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 4, 2018)

I miss old friends and family members who have passed away. I miss feeling really good, and not having any aches or pain.


----------



## n_brown (Mar 4, 2018)

I miss dancing, and having a few drinks to relax.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 4, 2018)

HazyDavey said:


> *I miss old friends and family members who have passed away.* I miss feeling really good, and not having any aches or pain.



Me too!

I've reached a point in life where I have more old memories than new adventures!

I'll be the one sitting alone in the corner of _the home_ with a little smile on my face, LOL_!
_


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2018)

Dancing and yardwork/gardening. Stamina I guess.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

I miss being able to breath normally.  Fighting for a breath is no fun.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 4, 2018)

Lon said:


> Growing older requires each of us to make certain adjustments in how we live and function on a day to day basis, and even when we successfully make those adjustments it's hard not to miss some of those things that were once a part of our life.
> For me, the one thing I miss more than anything else is AFFECTION. Not the affection we get from our children or grand children or a soft cuddly puppy, but the touch on the hand or face from another human being that we care for.


I miss it too, Lon.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 4, 2018)

I feel your pain, Lon, honestly I do, and I would add  that loss of affection and loneliness does not discriminate. There are alot of us younger souls, as well, feeling the same way you do, due to being widowed, divorced and/or single. Very difficult indeed.


----------



## needshave (Mar 6, 2018)

Not being carded at the grocery store when I buy Liquor!!


----------



## delawarelady (Mar 6, 2018)

I am in assisted living  I had to downsize big time when moving here as most of my things could not all fit in here. I miss my big pots I cooked cabbage or vegetable soup in


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 6, 2018)

I miss the days of crazy adventures, when a friend would decide we should follow the Grateful Dead on tour and away we went. Don't know when or why they ended, but I would still be up for a good one.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 6, 2018)

Been too busy

but

what I don't miss;

My enemies (many are no longer with us)

My lack of experience 

The shallow affection toward a good woman

Puberty

Somebody older telling me how it is

Not having had things to come to the understanding 'things' aren't worth as much as one thought

Having to be somewhere I don't wish to be (this may occur one more time...maybe not...)

There's other stuff, but watching R_eversal of Fortune _right now

Then;
doing whatever I want whenever I want

aaaaaaalllllll the time


----------



## JimW (Mar 7, 2018)

jujube said:


> I guess it would be doing things without "hurting".  I still do just about everything I used to, but it takes longer, it hurts more, and people laugh at me........





RadishRose said:


> Dancing and yardwork/gardening. Stamina I guess.



Doing things without hurting and lack of stamina would be mine as well. I remember being able to work on the house all day Saturday from 7am til 5pm and then shower and head out for the night and close a bar, wake up on Sunday morning and start working on the house again. Now I'm lucky if I get 4 hours of work on the house in on a Sat, have a couple beers, take a nap, go out to eat with the Mrs and be home and in bed by 9. The last time I had a hangover about 2 years ago, it lasted for 3 days. We laugh at ourselves and what used to be.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2018)

I miss my loved ones that are gone....
Then.. I miss my slim trim body.....which in reality is stamina as well.


----------



## oldmontana (Mar 7, 2018)

We miss our friends and relatives ...most have passed on.


----------

